# Calais ferry teminal carpark - no space!!!!



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi

We arrived at Calais ferry terminal at about 6 pm last night with the plan of staying the night. Due to some of the carpark having barriers fitted and marked "reserved", a bit more looking like a building site, we were unable to "pitch up"

We used Cite Europe in the end. 

Be aware of the shortage of space if the terminal is on your night stop planning

Russell


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi Russell

Where are you off to? Santa Susanna?

We are leaving UK 24 Oct and heading slowly down to Barcelona in time for Christmas. 

I still owe you for a bag of Muesli!!!!!

Sal


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Rus..
On my last visit there it was an issue and I to had to go to cite Europe.. Did start a thread on here somewhere, during my drive through I am sure I saw signs about parking charges as well !!! 

Sal, Watch your weight with that Museli. !!!!!!! :wink:


----------



## lucy2 (Jun 27, 2007)

We called a fortnight ago in the hire car on our way back to UK & commented to er in doors about the lack of parking due to barriers etc. will have to use the town aire in future or DFDS carpark if we go to France again in the Motorhome!!


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

lucy2 said:


> We called a fortnight ago in the hire car on our way back to UK & commented to er in doors about the lack of parking due to barriers etc. will have to use the town aire in future or DFDS carpark if we go to France again in the Motorhome!!


It's worth the extra crossing time to have the use of the ferry terminal carpark at Dunkerque.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Spain*

Sal

We are just back from a month in Italy. We were going to do Rome, Florence and the Costa Concordia, but did nothing except sunbathe at Garda!

I wonder what happened to the Museli - I recall eating the Bourbons!

Russell


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

I'd forgotten about the bourbons. Just have this massive guilt about the Muesli!

Meantime Russell you are heading in the wrong direction man! Winter is coming, we snowbirds have to head south.

Bet your month in Garda was meravigliosa! Vengo anch'io, perche no?

Tanti Saluti

(Just so you don't get homesick for Garda! Ciao. A la prossima volta)

Sal

Meantime I am going to ignore Steve's comment - because he's hit the nail on the head! Been eating too many pies as well as muesli!


----------



## lucy2 (Jun 27, 2007)

autostratus said:


> lucy2 said:
> 
> 
> > We called a fortnight ago in the hire car on our way back to UK & commented to er in doors about the lack of parking due to barriers etc. will have to use the town aire in future or DFDS carpark if we go to France again in the Motorhome!!
> ...


 We used DFDS Dunkirk carpark when we crossed in june this year on our way to Paris


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

SAL.

It's not personal and aimed at your waistlines... :lol: 

More the van weight :wink: and them Froggie police or were they Spanish..


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Dear Rapide561, Perhaps I did not understand your point about parking in Calais but what was wrong with the Aires by the ferry port? The 'Basin' has never been full in my experience and even the Harbour Aire usually has some space left.
Alan


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Aire*

Hi Alan

Re the aire at Calais..... I have never used it. I don't know where it is!

Russell


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

Ah Steve - yes you are right - it was the Froggies - but it was also near the Spanish border at Bidart. What a memory! 

Sal


----------



## tony_g (Sep 13, 2010)

Just to clarify, are we talking about the carpark by the ticket office at the Calais ferry terminal? We stopped there in July and it was free and available.


----------



## blondel (Jun 12, 2005)

Rapide561

Try this 
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=1140

or this
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=42

The one at the mouth of the ferry port is very busy and crowded (but there is a good chip van near the entrance which makes up for a lot!). We plan on trying the yacht marina next time but may be tempted by the chips


----------



## capitanjohn (Nov 16, 2006)

The Aire on the beach gets very busy, we arrived on Fri at 2oclock pm and by 5pm it was full. When we passed the Marina Aire (it is now as they charge) there were about 20 vans there.

John.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Spent the night on the first Aire (access off the Blvd de la ResistanceNOT the one right by the terminal) last Friday (13th) 

No signs suggesting payment anywhere, no one came asking for money  

But there IS a sign telling you the area you ARE permitted to park in, so dont abuse the privilege !!

HUGE area so I had plenty of room for MH + Smart car on trailer. There were a few other "larger" MH's parked up as well

Less than 10 mins from the Ferry check in. 

Certainly one I will use again. Sadly it doesnt have the benefit of the chip van though


----------



## Phil42 (Apr 4, 2006)

The Calais municipal site is only s few minutes from the terminal. I was pleasantly surprised - it's cheap, and the services were quite adequate and clean. never tried it before but will again.

Phil


----------



## blondel (Jun 12, 2005)

The campsite is open from Easter to All Saints Day.


----------



## JohnWebb (May 1, 2005)

Just gone through Calais and the port area is a mess but it looks as though there will be free parking furthest from the new terminal, the booking office cabins are gone. We stayed at the beach side aire and it was only half full. The marina aire only had 2 vans in it. Money man was around at 18.00 for his 7 euro. The borne is now in good condition!


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

*Re: Aire*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi Alan
> 
> Re the aire at Calais..... I have never used it. I don't know where it is!
> 
> Russell


Hi Rapide
If you come off the a16/a28 at Junction 43 and head for Bleriot Plage you will then start to see the aigns for the aire. Follow these and it will take you to the car park/aire on by the beach Its next to the camp site. It can get busy in summer but is fine at this time of year is OK and is free and there is free water and waste etc. As others have said theres a few chip vans that sell nice chps and also a restaurant or 2 less than a mins walk away if you want a meal.

if on the ferry is round the corner - follow signs for camping

We use this every time we go and have never had a problem. There is a bit of niose from the ferries going in and out but this is not too bad. In fact during the day its nice to watch them come in and out.

Hope this helps


----------



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

*Re: Aire*



drcotts said:


> Rapide561 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Alan
> ...


It's not free any more. 7euros per night. with a bourne near the entrance which charges for water, free dumping and rubbish though.


----------



## JohnWebb (May 1, 2005)

The aire is only free between end Oct and end March. Otherwise 7euro.


----------



## cleo (Nov 17, 2007)

Last Monday we went towards the aire in calais (following the signs). Before turning left towards the aire I looked to the right and saw half a dozen vans in the car park overlooking the marina. That's where we headed. Quiet night, nice meal in a restaurant nearby and only two miles from the tunnel. No charge either ;-)


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

cleo said:


> Last Monday we went towards the aire in calais (following the signs). Before turning left towards the aire I looked to the right and saw half a dozen vans in the car park overlooking the marina. That's where we headed. Quiet night, nice meal in a restaurant nearby and only two miles from the tunnel. No charge either ;-)


yes that's the place otherwise known as the yacht basin 
8)


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

*Re: Aire*



an99uk said:


> drcotts said:
> 
> 
> > Rapide561 said:
> ...


It is stated as free after september till march on the sign at the entrance
Have they changed it then. It used to be free as its run by teh came site and the camp site closes during the winter and so no one collects "Le Monnay"


----------



## capitanjohn (Nov 16, 2006)

We shall be on the beach Aire tomorrow night if its not full, failing that the marina. But I hope there's space as I do like the chips on the beach.
Don't forget the middle chip van gives you a free doughnut.

John.


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

capitanjohn said:


> We shall be on the beach Aire tomorrow night if its not full, failing that the marina. But I hope there's space as I do like the chips on the beach.
> Don't forget the middle chip van gives you a free doughnut.
> 
> John.


I prefer the view from the Beach aire to Capn and the chips
Off in Nov cant wait...


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

Well it looks like the Calais ferry port terminal is no longer an option for parking your camper van or caravan overnight while waiting for your ferry crossing.

It wasn't finished on the 12th October but it is now split into three areas.

1. is reserved for terminal employees

2. is closest to the new booking office and is limited to 30 mins (or €58 if you stay longer)

3. is designated long term parking and costs €5 per 12 hrs (not 100% sure of time limits here as sign was part covered)

All areas are controlled by barriers

All areas except the short term area would be difficult for MH's or caravan outfits to enter due to posts and curb stones.

It also seems that P&O have introduced a new tariff for changing crossings as I was told the "minimum charge for altering a crossing time" is now £60 that is then converted to Euros as you are actually in France so the charge becomes €65

Has anyone visited there in the past few days and able to update us on this?


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Vennwood said:


> It also seems that P&O have introduced a new tariff for changing crossings as I was told the "minimum charge for altering a crossing time" is now £60 that is then converted to Euros as you are actually in France so the charge becomes €65


Do the words " shooting" and " foot " come to mind here ?

How difficult can it be for a ferry company- and a railway company under the sea- to simply take a sensible amount of money in return for a crossing from someone who turns up at the port ? It's no wonder to me that, bar of a few peak weeks per year, the ferries and Eurotunnel trains are almost empty. Hands up all those- in cars and motorhomes- who might do more trips per year if the cost was more reasonable ?

G


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

capitanjohn said:


> We shall be on the beach Aire tomorrow night if its not full, failing that the marina. But I hope there's space as I do like the chips on the beach.
> Don't forget the middle chip van gives you a free doughnut.
> 
> John.


If you park in the huge Basin Marina park (Aire) and take a very short walk of 300 yards into the town in the corner by the restaurants, there is a Chippy parked in the square and one or two cheap cafe/restaurants making this park one of my favoutites for facilities.
Alan


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

we parked at Calais ferry port on Friday, no Charge

The area furthest from the booking office is free

Would have looked forward to the chips as we usually park at the marina but we had a 12.30am crossing, other vans were well tucked up for the night

we weren't offered an earlier crossing as we were by DFDS in June without charge, BUT DFDS charged 30E for the dog P&O 16E

Aldra


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

Vennwood said:


> It also seems that P&O have introduced a new tariff for changing crossings as I was told the "minimum charge for altering a crossing time" is now £60 that is then converted to Euros as you are actually in France so the charge becomes €65


We got caught by this one in July. The £65 charge is only applicable if you turn up on the day, but P&O don't explain this in their terms & conditions. Alter your sailing time prior to this and it's a £10 admin fee.
I kicked up a stink over their lack of transparency at the time and received a 'good will' credit of £25 off our next crossing. Others might try the same, I know there are lots of them.

Ron


----------

